# 02 Arto GL bed size



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello all,

My wife and I have purchased a 02 plated Arto for long term touring  The van is in the workshop being prep'd at the moment and we expect to pick it up in early Apr. In the meantime we'd like to crack on with a few preparations of our own to save a mad rush when the van finally hits the drive. Does anyone have the dimensions for the fixed rear bed? As I'd like to get a mattress topper for it and get some bedding ready. Also I'd like to have a cycle rack fitted to the back saving the garage for a scooter, does anyone know which rack I need and a rough cost of fitment? Or would it be cheaper/easier to have the scooter on a rack at the back and the cycles inside?
Thanks in anticipation


----------

